
Ask HN: Computer Science Learning Resources - ErikAugust
Does anyone have a great set of Computer Science learning resources?<p>I realized the other day that I&#x27;ve written hundreds of thousands of JavaScript, etc. and don&#x27;t know how virtual memory, for example, works.<p>Anything is appreciated! Thank you!
======
ghrifter
Maybe take a look at a college's Computer Science degree requirements and look
into topics that interest you:

[https://www.cs.washington.edu/students/ugrad/degree_requirem...](https://www.cs.washington.edu/students/ugrad/degree_requirements)

Wikipedia is pretty decent in most topics.

Also, I've found that GeeksForGeeks is pretty neat too:
[http://www.geeksforgeeks.org/](http://www.geeksforgeeks.org/)

------
greenyoda
The Wikipedia articles related to computer science seem to be fairly decent,
and have references that you can follow up for further reading. For example,
here's the article on virtual memory:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory)

------
theWold
There are many different styles and paths to learning 'Computer Science'.

But if what you are after is insight into how a computer works I found that I
had my 'ah-ha' moment while learning C, Assembly (intel), and writing a
compiler. I did have to have a slight basis in computer architecture, but that
compiler project I worked on made everything click.

(side note on writing a compiler. Read, Decode, Execute. There are no short
cuts around those series of steps).

If you are looking for a book I would recommend the 'Dragon Book'

[http://www.amazon.com/Compilers-Principles-Techniques-
Tools-...](http://www.amazon.com/Compilers-Principles-Techniques-
Tools-2nd/dp/0321486811)

I found a paper copy of the international version for cheap (like $10 US if I
remember) that was amazing.

------
richerlariviere
Hey, maybe you will find something interesting with the "Awesome" list on
Github?
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

------
brudgers
The great set of computer science learning resources:
[http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxe...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxed/dp/0321751043)

Suitable for lifelong learning.

